# Cuadruplicar frecuencia, onda cuadrada (tacómetro)



## cobretti (Jun 11, 2018)

Buenas. Tengo un tacómetro (rpm) de coche de cuatro cilindros (y cuatro tiempos), y lo quiero adaptar a una moto de un cilindro (y cuatro tiempos).
La señal de entrada, proviene de la salida del encendido electrónico que controla la bobina de encendido, por lo que tengo una onda cuadrada. Al conectar el tacómetro de cuatro cilindros en el de uno, las revoluciones que marca, efectivamente son cuatro veces menos. Necesito hacer un circuito lo más sencillo y minimizado posible, que cuando reciba un pulso, de en la salida cuatro pulsos, así compensaré los pulsos del motro cuatro cilindros. (osea que cuando el cuatro cilindros funciona a 800rpm en la moto me marca 200 y si aplico el cuadriplicador de frecuencia, al recibir "200" marcaría 800.
Haber si me podéis hechar una manilla que ando un poco desconectado del diseño, y necesito resolverlo con algo de celeridad.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 11, 2018)

Hola....¿que tienes echo o pensado hasta ahora?.
Dividir es relativamente sencillo, multiplicar y sobre todo en baja frecuencia, no tanto. 

Ric.


----------



## cobretti (Jun 11, 2018)

Pues estaba pensando en un doblador sencillo con puertas (4011) y como tengo que cuadriplicar, poner dos en serie. Puede que tubiese algún pequeño retardo en la lectura, pero creo que sería inapreciable.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 11, 2018)

No lo veo...yo los he visto en base al CD4046 pero multiplicando por factores de 10 o 100.

Busca información que seguramente con pequeñas modificaciones te funcionara.

El truco pasa por usar el VCO del IC 4046 para medir esto en vez de la señal entrante que se usa para sincronizar y enclavar la salida por un factor X.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

El tacómetro es digital (de números) o analógico (de aguja) ?


----------



## cobretti (Jun 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tacómetro es digital (de números) o analógico (de aguja) ?



Es digital.
De hecho, lleva un conmutador de tres posiciones, para 4-6-8 cilindros, pero actúa sobre un integrado SMD de 14 pins sin referencia, que podría ser un pic y que la división de frecuencia esté programada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok , deberías hacer un circuito que envíe 4 pulsos cuando reciba uno , ésto debería entrar entre dos pulsos considerando el máximo de rpm's para lo cual habrá que hacer algunas cuentas.

Otra opción es que envíe dos pulsos tanto sea con flanco creciente cómo con flanco decreciente , y de nuevo , esos pulsos deben caber entre los otros a máxima frecuencia (máximas rpm)


----------



## Alex1138 (Jun 11, 2018)

una de esas la cuestión es solo el doble,  las motos que Yo he visto trabajan a chispa perdida siendo motores 4T, entonces,   una vuelta,  una  chispa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Y el magneto o alternador cuantos pulsos dará por rpm ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hola a todos , la mejor salida es hacer un multiplicador por PLL con un CI 4046 .
Debes hacer oscilar lo VCO del 4046 en 4x la frequenzia a sener multiplicada , despues dibidir por 4 (aca puedes usar un 4013) y con la frequenzia ya dibidida por 4 conparas con la frequenzia a sener multiplicada.
La salida del conparador de fase es filtrada por un filtro pasa bajos ( tipo Lead Leg) y la tensión resultante es enpleyada para sintonizar lo VCO del 4046.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cobretti (Jun 12, 2018)

Haber, la señal la coge del ruptor (platinos) pero como en mi caso tengo acoplado un encendido electrónico, la señal la cojo de la bobina que recibe su interrupción de corriente de un transistor (en lugar de los platinos), por lo que hay una señal de todo/nada, osea cuadrada.
los pulsos: en un motor de cuatro cilindros, cada cilindro da dos vueltas de cigüeñal por una chispa (pulso cuadrado), pero van sincronizados de manera que cuando uno está en un ciclo el otro está en otro y así sucesivamente, por lo que el encendido da cuatro chispas por cada dos vueltas del cigüeñal, osea 2 revoluciones (para un ciclo completo del motor). En un motor de un cilindro (mi caso) el encendido da 1 chispa por cada dos vueltas de cigüeñal, osea 2 revoluciones.
No me enrrollo más. El tacómetro que tengo (de cuatro cilindros) recibe cuatro chispas y marca 2 revoluciones y tengo que conseguir que si la moto le da una chispa, marque también 2 revoluciones, por lo tanto cuando entra 1Hz tiene que salir 4Hz, así no tengo que modificar nada del tacómetro, y acoplando el circuito en una pequeña cajita exterior al tacómetro, lo tengo solucionado.
Si me podéis aportar algún esquema práctico sería la repera, así voy más directo.

A y muchas gracias de antemano a todos por el interés.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Rpm máximas de tu moto ?


----------



## cobretti (Jun 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rpm máximas de tu moto ?




6500 rpm  pero es una clásica, por lo que no la aprieto a ese régimen


----------



## cobretti (Jun 13, 2018)

Bueno pues he desmontado el tacómetro, (siiii somo electrónicos y tenemos que verle las tripas a los cacharros que nos caen el las manos.) y funciona con un 74hc164d para el display y supongo que el otro integrado que no lleva referencia es el pic que controla los datos.
Bien, creo que me puede ser más sencillo hacerle un convertidor frecuencia/voltage, y a coplárselo. Tengo un esqueme de dicho conversor, con un LM2917, y este da entre 0 y 6v dependiendo de las revoluciones, osea de 0 a 6000rpm.
Mi duda es cómo actúo sobre el 74hc164d con esta tensión?
Así anularía toda la parte que no haga servir del PIC y sólo aprovecharía la etapa 74hc164 y display.
Qué os parece??? es sencillo o con el 74hc164 no puedo actuar con el voltage dicho. Necesito algún paso intermedio???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

cobretti dijo:


> Mi duda es cómo actúo sobre el 74hc164d con esta tensión?


No hay forma de actuar sobre ese chip con una tensión variable. El 74HC164 es un registro de desplazamiento con entrada serie y salidad paralelo => solo funciona con señales digitales puras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

7000 rpm = 3500 pulsos de chispa por minuto = 58 pulsos por segundo.

Con un 555 monostable de 17 milisegundos que controle un astable que de los 4 pulsos dentro de ese tiempo (235 Hz) lo tenés.

Los cuatro pulsos deben entra a máximas rpm , a menos vueltas le sobrará paño 

Lo tengo a medio hacer en Multisim . . .


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 13, 2018)

Alex1138 dijo:


> una de esas la cuestión es solo el doble,  las motos que Yo he visto trabajan a chispa perdida siendo motores 4T, entonces,   una vuelta,  una  chispa.



Hay que tener en cuenta lo que dice  el amigo Alex, pero como dijo que es una moto clasica supongo que es a platino, dos vueltas una chispa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

cobretti dijo:


> cuando el cuatro cilindros funciona a 800rpm en la moto me marca 200


 
Creo que queda claro !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los cuatro pulsos deben entra a máximas rpm , a menos vueltas le sobrará paño


La mejor solución es la Ganiel Gopes: multiplicar por cuatro con un PLL basado en el CD4046. Si el filtro de entrada al VCO se diseña bien, es probable que el rango de enganche alcance para todas las frecuencias generadas por el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Si porque los pulsos serían mas coherentes con una frecuencia , en cambio éste sistema por cada pulso enviará 4 (cuidando que entren a máximas rpm) . . .  pero con NE556 lo tiene resuelto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

Entiendo la idea: querés generar pulsos x4 de la máxima frecuencia, y además ajustar el ancho de la "ventana" para que pasen esos cuatro pulsos. El tema es que ahora no hay una "frecuencia" sino *trenes de 4 pulsos* a "una frecuencia". Para probar, vale, pero no sé que va a hacer el chip sensor del tacómetro cuando reciba esa señal...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Yo creo que los va a contar por flanco creciente o decreciente y que no debería haber problemas ,  salvo si durante el tiempo de conteo entra un paquete al medio con espacios a los lados , o entran dos paquetes con espacio al medio , ahí daría lecturas erráticas . . .  es solo cuestión de probarlo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo creo que los va a contar por flanco creciente o decreciente y que no debería haber problemas ,  salvo si durante el tiempo de conteo entra un paquete al medio con espacios a los lados , o entran dos paquetes con espacio al medio , ahí daría lecturas erráticas . . .  es solo cuestión de probarlo .


Hummmmm....si promedia por soft puede dar cualquier cosa.


----------



## cobretti (Jun 14, 2018)

Vale, Dosmetros y Dr.Zoidberg, si les parece y encuentran un huequito en su tiempo, me pueden pasar un esquema, que lo monto y pruebo las dos opciones haber cual es más efectiva.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 14, 2018

pensad que cuando la moto arranca, ya está trabajando sobre las 700-900 rpm, por lo que si tengo que obviar frecuencia bajas, no hay problema, y tampoco llegará a 7000rpm.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 14, 2018)

Y si haces uno nuevo de cero?


----------



## cobretti (Jun 14, 2018)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Y si haces uno nuevo de cero?



Es otra de las opciones que barajo. Aprovechar la caja frontal y display y rehacerlo todo internamente. Pero si puedo encontrar otra solución más rápida...
Por cierto, qué programa necesito para poder ver ese tacómetro que pones después de descomprimir??,


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

cobretti dijo:


> Es otra de las opciones que barajo. Aprovechar la caja frontal y display y rehacerlo todo internamente. Pero si puedo encontrar otra solución más rápida...
> Por cierto, qué programa necesito para poder ver ese tacómetro que pones después de descomprimir??,



El que tiene extensión DSN se abre con Proteus. Los demás ni idea.

Saludos.,


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lo abris con proteus, los demas son archivos que proteus genera solo,(no tengo idea que son). Otros son los programas del micro(HEX). Saludos.


----------

